# Overprotective Siblings



## CaptainWildChild (Dec 26, 2012)

I was discussing with my older sister about responsibilties as siblings and protection etc..

We noticed that my older sister's friends that had a kid brother were very very protective of them. Especially when it came to other girls approaching their kid-brothers.

My sister often hears trashtalking from her friends about their little-brothers's girlfriends or whatever that leans to the romance side. I was once cockblocked at a wedding by the guy's older sister. She pulled him away from me telling him to go to bed even though he is 17.. 

Ofcourse all siblings ,older or younger are dear to everyone but somehow between big sister and little brother there is something more protective especially romance-stuff , they are very protective overall about their little brother. 

Are older siblings just protective regardless of their sex and their younger sibling's sex or am I just throwing poo at the wall and hopes it sticks?

As a sibling what is your experience?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a complicated family dynamic. 

We are all close yet not. Its odd.

Anyways my siblings are all half siblings and depending on our timeline of life depends weather I was the youngest, middle, or eldest child, as my role was literally all of them depending on "when" and whose house I was at. I mainly grew up as the eldest as my older sis was often at her mothers mainly. But when she was around I the middle when our family was together. But I was the youngest out of my dads kids & the eldest of my moms kids. 

Anyways, my older sis was too much older then me to really be in a role of caring or knowledge of my life like the things you listed. She would easily knock someone out for me (as she is very "streets"), but she doesn't care about petty details of my life she is too wrapped up in her own life. She is an ESFP. 

My younger sis I was protective of her a lot when we were young. Her and I are definitely the closest to being on the same page as far as reading each others thoughts but still her personality is dispositioned to care a lot more about outside factors and she relies heavily on public exceptance something I could take or leave. So anyways theres a barrier between us mainly because she puts social platforms above family. She's a ESTJ. (She N too tho but more S).

And my baby bro I would bat for. But I am 15 years older then him. I don't care to tear up his poor little girlfriends. I actually feel bad for them that they have to deal with my mom who picks apart these teenage girls. My mom is a ISTJ, who has coddled my brother. No woman will be good enough for her baby boy. (his upbringing was complete opposite to mine & my lil sis, he had an ideal upbringing and an attentive parent as my mom had him much later then us), anyways he is an ENFP. I would defend him but to be honest I think my mom already has that covered, I probably would end up defending his girlfriend against the wrath of my very dominant mother.


----------



## CaptainWildChild (Dec 26, 2012)

Cinnamon83 said:


> I have a complicated family dynamic.
> 
> We are all close yet not. Its odd.
> 
> ...


Hmm very interesting! I got two big sisters however my eldest is only half sibling but we all are very keen on keeping up the sisterhood. Though I'm very close to my sisters but haha they are not very protective of me ofcourse we care for each other but not that protective. When things really matters we will protect each other but we have that attitude that you must learn by yourself. So my sister would often just watch as I did something really stupid and laugh.... 

Haha yeah I reconigse the same thing in other families, mothers really protective about their baby boys and when the mother is not there big sister steps in. Ah! It is reallly annoying when I think about it..


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

CaptainWildChild said:


> Ofcourse all siblings ,older or younger are dear to everyone but somehow between big sister and little brother there is something more protective especially romance-stuff , they are very protective overall about their little brother.


I have older sisters, and a younger one. They are all protective, and I of them.


----------

